# The Babylon Bee



## Thunderbird

Good articles:

Nation That Calls Trump 'Hitler' Demands He Take All Guns Away

The Bee Explains: Identity Politics


----------



## Care4all

satire?  someone had a thread saying the article was satire and snopes rated it with a FALSE???


----------



## Care4all

here is what it says as a disclaimer on the site

_ 



The Babylon Bee is Your Trusted Source For Christian News Satire.
Contact us: editor@babylonbee.com_


----------



## Thunderbird

Care4all said:


> satire?  someone had a thread saying the article was satire and snopes rated it with a FALSE???


Snopes is very biased.


----------



## longknife

*More Babylon Bee*


*Just to lighten things up a little.*

*Demons Beg Jesus To Cast Them Out Of Hysterical Mob Of Liberals And Into Abyss* @ Demons Beg Jesus To Cast Them Out Of Hysterical Mob Of Liberals And Into Abyss






*'Anti-Science' Trump Administration To Revert Definition Of Gender To Objective, Scientific Standard* @ 'Anti-Science' Trump Administration To Revert Definition Of Gender To Objective, Scientific Standard

*George Soros Vows To Lead Migrant Caravan Into Promised Land* @ George Soros Vows To Lead Migrant Caravan Into Promised Land






*CNN Piece On Importance Of Journalism Featured Next To Article Examining Trump's Eating Habits *@ CNN Piece On Importance Of Journalism Featured Next To Article Examining Trump's Eating Habits






*Nation Longs For More Civilized Age When Politicians Settled Disputes With Pistols *@ Nation Longs For More Civilized Age When Politicians Settled Disputes With Pistols


----------



## longknife

*Some more of the really funny stuff*

*Migrant Caravan Mysteriously Disappears But Leaves Behind Cool Wooden Horse *@ Migrant Caravan Mysteriously Disappears But Leaves Behind Cool Wooden Horse






*Suspicious Package Mailed To Joel Osteen Found To Contain Bible* @ Suspicious Package Mailed To Joel Osteen Found To Contain Bible






*Politics Now Nation's Fastest Growing Religion* @ Politics Now Nation's Fastest Growing Religion






*Zuckerberg Vows To Keep US Elections Safe From Unapproved Opinions* @ Zuckerberg Vows To Keep US Elections Safe From Unapproved Opinions






*'Noah's Tent' Bar & Grill Opens At Ark Encounter* @ 'Noah's Tent' Bar & Grill Opens At Ark Encounter






*Bloods, Crips Release Joint Statement Calling For More Civility In US Politics* @ Bloods, Crips Release Joint Statement Calling For More Civility In US Politics






*Hillary Clinton Makes 'Get Out The Vote' Tour Stop In Tijuana* @ Hillary Clinton Makes 'Get Out The Vote' Tour Stop In Tijuana







*Probably the biggest crowd she’s drawn in years.*


----------



## longknife

*More Babylon Bee!*

*Caravan Of Liberal Americans Makes Way Toward Socialist Paradise Of Venezuela* @ Caravan Of Liberal Americans Makes Way Toward Socialist Paradise Of Venezuela






*CNN Criticizes President Trump For Not Taking Full Responsibility For World War II* @ CNN Criticizes President Trump For Not Taking Full Responsibility For World War II






*Divided Nation Only Has One Thing Left In Common: Enjoying Videos In Which People Get Hurt *@ Divided Nation Only Has One Thing Left In Common: Enjoying Videos In Which People Get Hurt






*Democrat Leaders Announce Brief Moratorium On Calling For Political Violence* @ Democrat Leaders Announce Brief Moratorium On Calling For Political Violence






*Millions Of Prius Drivers Recalled For Failing Smug Test *@ Millions Of Prius Drivers Recalled For Failing Smug Test







*More next time!*


----------



## longknife

*More Babylon Bee*

*Florida Recount Finally Wraps Up, Al Gore Declared President* @ Florida Recount Finally Wraps Up, Al Gore Declared President






*Leftist Protesters: 'If Tucker Carlson Didn't Want To Get Mobbed In His Own Home, Then Why Did He Disagree With Us?'* @ Leftist Protesters: 'If Tucker Carlson Didn't Want To Get Mobbed In His Own Home, Then Why Did He Disagree With Us?'






*Nazis Clarify They're Only Calling For 'Democratic Nazism'* @ Nazis Clarify They're Only Calling For 'Democratic Nazism'






*Trump Approves Use Of Death Star On Migrant Caravan *@ Trump Approves Use Of Death Star On Migrant Caravan






*GOP: 'Man, We Were Gonna Defund Planned Parenthood But Now We Lost The House, Oh Well, Maybe Next Time'* @ GOP: 'Man, We Were Gonna Defund Planned Parenthood But Now We Lost The House, Oh Well, Maybe Next Time'






*In 'Home Alone' Remake, Kid To Not Even Realize His Parents Are Gone As He Plays On His Smartphone For Two Weeks* @ In 'Home Alone' Remake, Kid To Not Even Realize His Parents Are Gone As He Plays On His Smartphone For Two Weeks






*Dems: 'Trump's Refusal To Admit Caravan Into Country Is An Egregious Act Of Voter Suppression'* @ Dems: 'Trump's Refusal To Admit Caravan Into Country Is An Egregious Act Of Voter Suppression' @ Dems: 'Trump's Refusal To Admit Caravan Into Country Is An Egregious Act Of Voter Suppression'






*Ocasio-Cortez Gives Tearful Concession Speech After Learning She Only Got 78% Of Vote* @ Ocasio-Cortez Gives Tearful Concession Speech After Learning She Only Got 78% Of Vote






*Jim Acosta Late For Press Conference Again After Staring At Self In Mirror For Three Hours* @ Jim Acosta Late For Press Conference Again After Staring At Self In Mirror For Three Hours






*Blue Wave Downgraded To Gentle Mist* @ Blue Wave Downgraded To Gentle Mist






*Have a nice day. *


----------



## longknife

*Here We Go! More Babylon Bee*


*I can’t wait for the day’s Feedly scan to see what this site has come up with.*

*Family Places Father In Solitary Confinement After 763rd Turkey Pun *@ Family Places Father In Solitary Confinement After 763rd Turkey Pun






*Not Good: Chick-Fil-A's Thanksgiving Day Parade Float Just Activated Its Laser Eyes* @ Not Good: Chick-Fil-A's Thanksgiving Day Parade Float Just Activated Its Laser Eyes






*Thanksgiving Day Officially Changed To 'Check Your Privilege Day' *@ Thanksgiving Day Officially Changed To 'Check Your Privilege Day'






*Exciting New VR Game Tricks Your Kids Into Doing Household Chores* @ Exciting New VR Game Tricks Your Kids Into Doing Household Chores






*7 Ways You Can OWN Your Liberal Relatives At Thanksgiving This Year* @ 7 Ways You Can OWN Your Liberal Relatives At Thanksgiving This Year






*Pastor Drops Mic After Killer Sermon, Immediately Scolded By Sound Guy* @ Pastor Drops Mic After Killer Sermon, Immediately Scolded By Sound Guy






*Doncha love it!*


----------



## longknife

*Another Episode of The Babylon Bee*

*Always good for lots of teehees.*

*Too Much Winning: Trump’s Tremendous Presidenting Causing Whole Caravans Of People To Attempt Entry Into US *@ Too Much Winning: Trump’s Tremendous Presidenting Causing Whole Caravans Of People To Attempt Entry Into US






*Man Who Has Never Shared Jesus With Anyone Criticizes Slain Missionary's Lack Of Wisdom *@ Man Who Has Never Shared Jesus With Anyone Criticizes Slain Missionary's Lack Of Wisdom






*Global Warming Pinned On Kid Who Keeps Leaving The Front Door Wide Open While The Heater Is On* @ Global Warming Pinned On Kid Who Keeps Leaving The Front Door Wide Open While The Heater Is On






*Pathetic Conservative Hasn't Even Been Banned From Twitter Yet* @ Pathetic Conservative Hasn't Even Been Banned From Twitter Yet






*Recently Pardoned Turkey Found Dead After Claiming To Have Dirt On Hillary Clinton* @ Recently Pardoned Turkey Found Dead After Claiming To Have Dirt On Hillary Clinton


----------



## longknife

*Here Comes The Babylon Bee!*

*Aides Force Ocasio-Cortez To Watch Entire Run Of 'Schoolhouse Rock!'* @ Aides Force Ocasio-Cortez To Watch Entire Run Of 'Schoolhouse Rock!'






*Melania Trump Criticized For Decorating White House With Skulls Of Her Enemies* @ Melania Trump Criticized For Decorating White House With Skulls Of Her Enemies






*Trump Paints Inviting, Photorealistic Archway To America On Border Wall* @ Trump Paints Inviting, Photorealistic Archway To America On Border Wall


----------



## longknife

*Theater Ushers Ask Bernie Sanders To Please Stop Cheering For The Grinch* @ Theater Ushers Ask Bernie Sanders To Please Stop Cheering For The Grinch






*Hallmark Christmas Movie Hailed As 'Trite, Predictable'* @ Hallmark Christmas Movie Hailed As 'Trite, Predictable'


----------



## longknife

*The Babylon Bee's Top Ten Books Of 2018* @ The Babylon Bee's Top Ten Books Of 2018






*And here they are!*

10.) Stop Browsing Facebook and Go Read A Friggin' Book You Morons — Karen Swallow Prior:

9.) Owning Your First Lib: A Newcomer's Guide to Lib Ownership — Ben Shapiro

8.) I Kissed I Kissed I Kissed I Kissed Dating Goodbye Goodbye Goodbye Goodbye — Joshua Harris

7.) Disruptive Baldness — Alan Noble:

6.) Dropkicking a Child's Heart: No More Mr. Nice Guy — Paul David Tripp

5.) Dude, Shave Your Face — By The Coalition of Calvinist Wives

4.) This Book Has Colorful Balloons on the Cover so You Know It's Gonna Be Uplifting — Bob Goff:

3.) How to Slap Shiplap On Literally Anything — by Chip & Joanna Gaines

2.) The Benedict Option 2: Deep Space — Rod Dreher

1.) The Art of the Deal — Donald Trump:


----------



## longknife

*Rex Tillerson Claims He Constantly Had To Tell Trump He Couldn't Bomb Wakanda* @ Rex Tillerson Claims He Constantly Had To Tell Trump He Couldn't Bomb Wakanda






*And President Trump says he was not only lazy bit as “dumb as a rock.”*



*Election Fraud Suspected After Vladimir Putin Wins North Carolina Congressional Race* @ Election Fraud Suspected After Vladimir Putin Wins North Carolina Congressional Race


----------



## longknife

*Ninth Circuit Court Rules Border Wall Must Be 'Short Enough That A Pregnant Woman Carrying A Child In Each Arm Could Be Expected To Scale It Without Difficulty'* @ Ninth Circuit Court Rules Border Wall Must Be 'Short Enough That A Pregnant Woman Carrying A Child In Each Arm Could Be Expected To Scale It Without Difficulty'








*Eminem Announces He Will Decline Chief Of Staff Position Should Trump Select Him* @ Eminem Announces He Will Decline Chief Of Staff Position Should Trump Select Him








*Donald Trump Is The Babylon Bee's Christian Of The Year 2018 *@ Donald Trump Is The Babylon Bee's Christian Of The Year 2018








*Mike Pence Silently Praying Imprecatory Psalms* @ Mike Pence Silently Praying Imprecatory Psalms








*Clintons Outnumber Crowd At Latest Speaking Engagement* @ Clintons Outnumber Crowd At Latest Speaking Engagement


----------



## longknife

*California Considering Tax On Breathing* @ California Considering Tax On Breathing







*New Evidence Suggests Mary, Joseph Watched 'Die Hard' On First Christmas Night *@ New Evidence Suggests Mary, Joseph Watched 'Die Hard' On First Christmas Night







*'Beware Of Trump: Keep Out' Signs Placed Along Border * @ 'Beware Of Trump: Keep Out' Signs Placed Along Border








*Death Panel Orders Life Support Removed From Obamacare* @ Death Panel Orders Life Support Removed From Obamacare


----------



## longknife

*Trumpy Bear Selected As New Secretary Of Defense* @ Trumpy Bear Selected As New Secretary Of Defense








*'CSI' Launches Spinoff Where People Just Dig Through Old Tweets* @ 'CSI' Launches Spinoff Where People Just Dig Through Old Tweets


----------



## longknife

*Waiting Period Mandated For Nerf Gun Purchases* @ Waiting Period Mandated For Nerf Gun Purchases








*Public Service Announcement: You May Now Play Christmas Music *@ Public Service Announcement: You May Now Play Christmas Music


----------



## longknife

*Every Last Ounce Of Play-Doh Gifted On Christmas Already Dried Up And Stuck To Carpet *@ Report: Every Last Ounce Of Play-Doh Gifted On Christmas Already Dried Up And Stuck To Carpet








*Asgardian Immigrant Only One Found Worthy Of Wielding Congressional Gavel* @ Asgardian Immigrant Only One Found Worthy Of Wielding Congressional Gavel








*Nation Accused Of Sexism For Rejecting Successful Businesswoman Cruella De Vil As Presidential Candidate *@ Nation Accused Of Sexism For Rejecting Successful Businesswoman Cruella De Vil As Presidential Candidate


----------



## longknife

*Trump Awards Medal Of Freedom To Legendary Golfer Happy Gilmore* @ Trump Awards Medal Of Freedom To Legendary Golfer Happy Gilmore








*Apostle Peter Cringes While Reading Gospel Accounts Of All The Dumb Stuff He Did* @ Apostle Peter Cringes While Reading Gospel Accounts Of All The Dumb Stuff He Did


----------



## longknife

*New 'Habitat For Heretics' Charity Builds Giant Mansions For Needy Prosperity Gospel Preachers* @ New 'Habitat For Heretics' Charity Builds Giant Mansions For Needy Prosperity Gospel Preachers









*Elizabeth Warren Promises To Cure Smallpox* @ Elizabeth Warren Promises To Cure Smallpox








*Joe Biden Promises To Cure Cancer As Though Essential Oils Don't Already Exist* @

Joe Biden Promises To Cure Cancer As Though Essential Oils Don't Already Exist








*New School Program Raises Awareness Of Things Kids Didn't Know They Were Supposed To Be Offended About *@ New School Program Raises Awareness Of Things Kids Didn't Know They Were Supposed To Be Offended About


----------



## longknife

*Hillary Proposes Reparations To Anyone Who Ever Lost A Presidential Election To Trump* @ Hillary Proposes Reparations To Anyone Who Ever Lost A Presidential Election To Trump








*New Atheist Chick-fil-A Competitor Only Open On Sundays* @ New Atheist Chick-fil-A Competitor Only Open On Sundays








*Christian Pharmaceutical Company Offers New Drug To Stop Swearing: Darnitol* @ Christian Pharmaceutical Company Offers New Drug To Stop Swearing: Darnitol








*Major Cave-In As Democratic Candidates Rush To Far Left Side Of Debate Stage *@ Major Cave-In As Democratic Candidates Rush To Far Left Side Of Debate Stage


----------



## longknife

*Unsatisfied By Thrill Of Eating Tide Pods, Millennials To Storm Military Base* @ Unsatisfied By Thrill Of Eating Tide Pods, Millennials To Storm Military Base








*Trump Distracts From Previous Racist Tweets With New Racist Tweets *@ Trump Distracts From Previous Racist Tweets With New Racist Tweets








*All Looney Tunes Shorts To Receive Epic Live-Action Remakes* @ All Looney Tunes Shorts To Receive Epic Live-Action Remakes








*Nobody Left In Nation After Trump Orders All Immigrants, Descendants Of Immigrants* @ Nobody Left In Nation After Trump Orders All Immigrants, Descendants Of Immigrants Deported


----------



## longknife

*Man Bitten By Radioactive Cat Just Lies Around House All Day* @ Man Bitten By Radioactive Cat Just Lies Around House All Day








*Millennial Horrified As Old Age Filter Shows Him Living On His Own, Working Steady Job* @ Millennial Horrified As Old Age Filter Shows Him Living On His Own, Working Steady Job








*People Who Have Screamed 'Racism' For Decades Wonder Why No One Is Listening To Them* @ People Who Have Screamed 'Racism' For Decades Wonder Why No One Is Listening To Them About Trump








*Plan To Put Women On The Moon Canceled After They Find Out How Cold It Gets *@ Plan To Put Women On The Moon Canceled After They Find Out How Cold It Gets


----------



## longknife

*Joe Biden Challenges Trump To Water Aerobics Contest *@ Joe Biden Challenges Trump To Water Aerobics Contest








*Elizabeth Warren Changes Twitter Profile To Include Authentic Indian Name* @ Elizabeth Warren Changes Twitter Profile To Include Authentic Indian Name







*'I'm Still Sharp As A Tack,' Insists Mueller Moments Before Taking Phone Call On A Banana* @ 'I'm Still Sharp As A Tack,' Insists Mueller Moments Before Taking Phone Call On A Banana








*England Gets New King Or Something *@ England Gets New King Or Something


----------



## miketx




----------



## longknife

*Six-Year-Old Saying, 'Why Don't We Just Give Everything Away For Free?' Surges To Top Of Democratic Polls* @ Six-Year-Old Saying, 'Why Don't We Just Give Everything Away For Free?' Surges To Top Of Democratic Polls








*Alexa Helpfully Interrupts Couple's Argument To Provide Recordings Of Their Previous Conversations* @ Alexa Helpfully Interrupts Couple's Argument To Provide Recordings Of Their Previous Conversations








*Trump To Buy Greenland, Install Shiplap, Hardwood Floors, Flip For Profit* @ Trump To Buy Greenland, Install Shiplap, Hardwood Floors, Flip For Profit








*Florida Rolls Out Winding Lane With 15 MPH Speed Limit Just For Old People* @ Florida Rolls Out Winding Lane With 15 MPH Speed Limit Just For Old People


----------



## longknife

*Ultra Left-wing Snopes Escalates Attack On The Babylon Bee, Justifies Flagging Satire*

I don’t know how any sane person doesn’t know the ultra-bias of Snopes.

_Weeks after The Babylon Bee obtained legal representation against the fact-checking site for unfairly rating their openly satirical articles and for suggesting that the outlet deliberately misleads their readers, Snopes released a report on Friday justifying its attack on the Bee by suggesting that Republicans are too stupid to know the difference between fake news and satire._

*Got that? Snopes claims that Republicans are too stupid to know the difference between fake news and satire.*

*And they’re deplorables too.*


*More* @ Snopes Escalates Attack On The Babylon Bee, Justifies Flagging Satire – True Pundit


----------



## longknife

*San Francisco Changes Term 'Convicted Felons' To More Politically Correct 'Elected Officials' *@ San Francisco Changes Term 'Convicted Felons' To More Politically Correct 'Elected Officials'






*Why not? “Convicted felon” is no longer PC. It’s now “Justice involved person”*



*Horrified Trump Learns What Happened To Last Guy Who Called Himself King Of The Jews* @ Horrified Trump Learns What Happened To Last Guy Who Called Himself King Of The Jews








*Tlaib And Omar Try To Sneak Into Israel Stacked On Top Of Each Other Inside A Trenchcoat* @ Tlaib And Omar Try To Sneak Into Israel Stacked On Top Of Each Other Inside A Trenchcoat








*Under Mounting Pressure From Snopes, Babylon Bee Writers Forced To Admit They Are Not Real Journalists* @ Under Mounting Pressure From Snopes, Babylon Bee Writers Forced To Admit They Are Not Real Journalists






*Did any sane person ever think they were?*


----------



## longknife

*New Version Of Monopoly For Christian Women Has You Recruit All The Other Players Into A Pyramid Scheme* @ New Version Of Monopoly For Christian Women Has You Recruit All The Other Players Into A Pyramid Scheme








*John Bolton Waves Goodbye, Returns To Sea To Be Walrus Again* @ John Bolton Waves Goodbye, Returns To Sea To Be Walrus Again








*Insane Guy Shouting He'll Buy Back Your Stuff With Your Own Money Becomes Popular Democratic Candidate* @ Insane Guy Shouting He'll Buy Back Your Stuff With Your Own Money Becomes Popular Democratic Candidate








*John Bolton Hired As National Security Advisor Of The Galactic Empire *@ John Bolton Hired As National Security Advisor Of The Galactic Empire


----------



## longknife

*10 Strange But True Facts About The Bible* @ 10 Strange But True Facts About The Bible

My favorite:

_8) The city of London has begun installing safe surrender bins for people to give up their dangerous Bibles._



*In Preparation For Impeachment Inquiry, Trump Burns All Evidence He Was Ever President *@ In Preparation For Impeachment Inquiry, Trump Burns All Evidence He Was Ever President








*Snopes Rates The Devil's Lies As 'Mostly True'* @ Snopes Rates The Devil's Lies As 'Mostly True'








*Adam Schiff Revealed To Be Parody Of Actual Congressman* @ Adam Schiff Revealed To Be Parody Of Actual Congressman


----------



## longknife

*Trump Names Energizer Bunny New Secretary Of Energy* @ Trump Names Energizer Bunny New Secretary Of Energy








*Pope Announces Any Time Spent Watching 'The View' Counts As Time Served In Purgatory* @ Pope Announces Any Time Spent Watching 'The View' Counts As Time Served In Purgatory








*Trump Blamed For Causing Violence In Typically Peaceful Middle East *@ Trump Blamed For Causing Violence In Typically Peaceful Middle East








*RNC Raising Money To Help Democrats Televise Five Debates A Week *@ RNC Raising Money To Help Democrats Televise Five Debates A Week


----------



## longknife

*Motorcyclist Who Identifies As Bicyclist Sets Cycling World Record* @ Motorcyclist Who Identifies As Bicyclist Sets Cycling World Record








*Multiple Sources Accuse Donald Duck Of Walking Onto Movie Sets Without Any Pants* @ Multiple Sources Accuse Donald Duck Of Walking Onto Movie Sets Without Any Pants






One has to wonder how many of those sources were anonymous



*Mitt Romney Reveals He's Been Running The Wendy's Twitter Account All Along *@ Mitt Romney Reveals He's Been Running The Wendy's Twitter Account All Along








*Asylum Orderlies Return Hillary Clinton To Padded Cell Disguised As Oval Office* @ Asylum Orderlies Return Hillary Clinton To Padded Cell Disguised As Oval Office


----------



## longknife

*AOC Says There Is Too Much Division In Our Country When Addition And Subtraction Are Hard Enough* @ AOC Says There Is Too Much Division In Our Country When Addition And Subtraction Are Hard Enough








*Chick-Fil-A Replaces Cow Mascot With Golden Calf* @ Chick-Fil-A Replaces Cow Mascot With Golden Calf








*Judge Grants IPad Sole Custody Of Young Boy It Raised In Parents' Absence *@ Judge Grants IPad Sole Custody Of Young Boy It Raised In Parents' Absence








*Poll: Majority Want Impeachment Hearings To Continue As Long As Possible So Congress Will Be Too Busy To Meddle With Our Lives* @ Poll: Majority Want Impeachment Hearings To Continue As Long As Possible So Congress Will Be Too Busy To Meddle With Our Lives






Beside, we enjoy watching Pencil Neck make a fool of himself.


----------



## longknife

*'I Am Being Held Hostage By The Squad And Am Impeaching Trump Against My Will,' Nancy Pelosi Frantically Blinks Out In Morse Code *@ 'I Am Being Held Hostage By The Squad And Am Impeaching Trump Against My Will,' Nancy Pelosi Frantically Blinks Out In Morse Code








*Historians Now Believe King Solomon Gave Each Of His Wives, Concubines A Peloton Exercise Bike* @ Historians Now Believe King Solomon Gave Each Of His Wives, Concubines A Peloton Exercise Bike








*Linus Appears At Hearings To Explain True Meaning Of Impeachment* @ Linus Appears At Hearings To Explain True Meaning Of Impeachment






And the Dimocruds hang on to every word.


----------



## miketx

Hilarious.


----------



## longknife

*Retail Worker Institutionalized After Hearing One Too Many Christmas Songs* @ Retail Worker Institutionalized After Hearing One Too Many Christmas Songs








*Millions Of Voices Cry Out In Terror As Liberals Wake Up And Realize Trump Is Still President *@ Millions Of Voices Cry Out In Terror As Liberals Wake Up And Realize Trump Is Still President








*The Babylon Bee Editorial Board Calls On All Of Washington To Resign* @ The Babylon Bee Editorial Board Calls On All Of Washington To Resign






They also awarded President Trump Christian of the Year



*Rise Of Skywalker: The Babylon Bee Review* @ Rise Of Skywalker: The Babylon Bee Review






It’s better than Cats


----------



## Skull

From Transgender to Transvehicle - progress beyond biology...

Motorcyclist Who Identifies As Bicyclist Sets Cycling World Record


----------

